# ecran emac noir apres 10 min



## naas (19 Août 2010)

les gens.
mon emac apres 10 min s'eteinds, enfin l'écran uniquement, un bruit, ecran noir, suivi immediatement d'une magnifique ligne verticale d'une blancheur lumineuse intense avant le noir total.
tout le reste marche parfaitement.
il me faut apres un certain temps avant de pouvoir le réutiliser.
j'ai donc un composant dans l'écran qui ne tiend que 10 min et par contre qui se refroidit très doucement...
ne me dites pas que c'est la HT pleaaaase


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2010)

ça sent pas bon... ton tube cathodique est en train de lâcher.... Conseil fait une sauvegarde de tes données au plus vite si ce n'est pas déjà fait.  Au pire tu pourras toujours récupérer le DD et le mettre dans un boitier externe. 

Sinon faut changer très certainement des condensateurs dans ton emac... ( enfin si c'est là le problème )


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

Faudra attendre un peu un vrai spécialiste, mais ça ressemble furieusement à la THT qui lâche !


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2010)

ça peu aussi être le transfo... à voir


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Faudra attendre un peu un vrai spécialiste, mais ça ressemble furieusement à la THT qui lâche !



Tube en train de rendre l ame
Essaye  de recuperer un emac 800; l ecran est compatible avec tous les emac , et moins chere en occasse


----------



## naas (22 Août 2010)

ok merci pour vos informations


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Août 2010)

Non c'est n'est pas le tube ni la THT ni le transfo c'est la soudures de la synchro verticale qui est sèche reprend les soudure de la carte PAV et tout rentra dans l'ordre


----------



## naas (23 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non c'est n'est pas le tube ni la THT ni le transfo c'est la soudures de la synchro verticale qui est sèche reprend les soudure de la carte PAV et tout rentra dans l'ordre


ah ah !
je vais creuser, merci


----------

